# General Chat > General Discussion >  Health Tips

## sandraamoose

Health Tips
1.Drink plenty of water
2.Exercise
3.Eat Fresh Vegetables and fruits
4.Running is best option
5.Swimming

----------


## hany

Health and Fitness is now one of the major concern areas across the world. Easy lifestyle is what we are moving towards. Very less of effort spent on most activities like, travel by motor vehicles, air-conditioned environment, ready-made food stuff, etc.

Earlier humans used to hunt for their living, due to which their body had to undergo a lot of physical exercise. Every part of the body was exercised and the intake was more of natural substances.
The basic foundation for a healthy individual starts from his foetal stage with proper and healthy nutrition derived from his or her mother. Hence, a pregnant woman's diet stands atop all diets.

Your food shall be your medicine. Ayurveda has postulated the role of food and especially nutritive foods for maintag health as well as cure of diseases. Nutrients are necessary for the proper functioning of mental, physical, metabolic, chemical and hormonal activities. The body is like a machine that will repair and rebuild itself if proper nutrition is provided by way of food.

Sumptous nutrition is available in fruits and vegetables. Fruits have the capacity to give all that a body needs. How to consume? What to consume? Which fruit helps in which way? The answers to these questions can be found in our Nutrition and Healthy Diet Section.
Enjoy plenty of whole grains, fruits and vegetables. Surveys show most Americans don't eat enough of these foods. Do you eat 6-11 servings from the bread, rice, cereal and pasta group, 3 of which should be whole grains? Do you eat 2-4 servings of fruit and 3-5 servings of vegetables? If you don't enjoy some of these at first, give them another chance. Look through cookbooks for tasty ways to prepare unfamiliar foods.
Maintain a healthy weight. The weight that's right for you depends on many factors including your sex, height, age and heredity. Excess body fat increases your chances for high blood pressure, heart disease, stroke, diabetes, some types of cancer and other illnesses. But being too thin can increase your risk for osteoporosis, menstrual irregularities and other health problems. If you're constantly losing and regag weight, a registered dietitian can help you develop sensible eating habits for successful weight management. Regular exercise is also important to maintag a healthy weight.

----------


## Chrisbryan

> Health Tips
> 1.Drink plenty of water
> 2.Exercise
> 3.Eat Fresh Vegetables and fruits
> 4.Running is best option
> 5.Swimming


Good tip. I like it.

----------


## rickeydepp

Everyone wants to be healthy and smart now a days in this competitive world. So we should take care of our health and do exercises daily. You should go for early morning walk and avoid oily food.

----------


## vocejohn

There are some important health tips that you should try them. Eat lots of fresh fruits and vegetables. Do cardio exercises such as running, walking and swimming. Avoid Smoking and chew tobacco. Stay away from fatty and sugary foods.

----------


## oliver721

Thanks for sharing this informative post. I am also part of a healthcare staffing agency. And nice to see you that you share health tips.

----------


## alexmiller

COOL! THank you for your advice!

----------


## Kail

Sport and diet

----------


## Theodoremaya

important health tips that you should try them. Eat lots of fresh fruits and vegetables.

----------


## Jsserti

I can suggest an excellent company that has a professional team of psychologists and psychotherapists! This is Australia Counsling. You can find a specialist near your home or work. Attend sessions online or offline, as convenient. On the company's website, you can quickly find a counsellor  . Psychologists have vast experience in this field, and help in any situation!

----------

